# Unterlagen



## ÉG (31 Januar 2008)

Suche von Siemens Programmierunterlagen  Simatic s7 -Programmieren2
(ST-7PRO2) oder Serviceausbildung 1-2,Programmierung u Service


----------



## Mondmann (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo EG,
auf der Siemens Homepage kann man diese Bestellen bzw. (ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher) auch als PDF runterladen.

www.sitrain.de


MFG
Der Mondmann :-D


----------



## marlob (31 Januar 2008)

Mondmann schrieb:


> Hallo EG,
> auf der Siemens Homepage kann man diese Bestellen bzw. (ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher) auch als PDF runterladen.
> 
> www.ad.siemens.de/Sitrain/...........
> ...


Der Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## Mondmann (31 Januar 2008)

Der Link zu den unterlagen:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


MFG

der Mondman


----------

